# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Das Erwachen der Macht - Wir analysieren den Teaser im Video



## SimonFistrich (1. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Das Erwachen der Macht - Wir analysieren den Teaser im Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Das Erwachen der Macht - Wir analysieren den Teaser im Video


----------



## Merovech (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Flügel bei den neuen X Wings sind anders als früher! 
Die Alten gingen mittig horizontal auseinander, bei den neuen sind die Flügelteile etwas versetzt.


----------



## Riesenhummel (1. Dezember 2014)

Müst auch ihr euch jetzt an der Ausschlachtung des Themas beteiligen? Warum?


----------



## Icetrack (1. Dezember 2014)

Ihr habt da einige interessate Gedanken gehabt - oder zumidnest zusammen getragen. Das Video gefällt mir auf jeden Fall.

Ich finde die Sache mit dem Lichtschwert persönlich nicht so gelungen. Der Gedanke mit der Schwerter-Symbolkraft ist zwar gut, aber ich finde Lichtschwerter haben im Star Wars Universum auch eine ganz eigene Symbolik, die das jetzige Design nicht so gut eingefangen hat. Das hätte man dezenter umsetzen können. Wenn ich an ein Lichtschwert denke, dann kommt mir zu allererst die Szene aus Krieg der Sterne in den Sinn, in der Obi-Wan Luke das Lichtschwert von Anakin überreicht. Und wenn ich diese beiden Waffen vergleiche, gefällt mir Anakins Schwert in Sachen Eleganz und - was die gesamte Szene betrifft -  Epik doch deutlich besser.

Ich habe gar nichts gegen neue Formen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jeder Jedi und jeder Sith sein Lichtschwert selbst baut und es bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch die jeweilige Persönlichkeit wiederspiegelt (oder -spiegeln kann), sind sicher viele Formen und Varianten denkbar. Logische, bzw. Prakitkabilitätsaspekte sollten aber auch eine Rolle spielen. 
Das im Teaser gezeigte Schwert wirkt auf mich eher plump und - wie in eurem Video auch gesagt wurde - unhandlich, bzw. gefährlich bezogen auf Selbstverstümmelung. Die Idee an sich finde ich ok. Dann hätte man aber vielleicht ein ganz normales Schwertheft nehmen sollen, bei dem die Kreuzstange nicht im rechten Winkel zur Klinge steht, sondern etwas vom Heft weg geneigt ist. Die Laserenergie hätte man dann in einer Nut (aka Vertiefung/Spalt) in der Kreuzstange strömen lassen können. So dass die Kreuzstange selbst aus metall ist und nur an der Oberseite davon noch zusätzlich Energie strömt. 

Vielleicht würde die gezeigte Waffe aber auch gar nicht so plump wirken (bei der Formulierung fällt mir auch ein, was mir eigentlich nicht an der Waffe gefällt: Genau das. Es wirkt plump. Und damit passt es auch nicht zu Obi Wans Aussage in Krieg der Sterne, dass Lichtschwerter eben nicht so plump und ungenau sind wie Feuerwaffen) wenn ein anderer Charakter sie führen würde. Der Darsteller einnert mich eher an einen Revan. Wenn ein Darth Malak diese Waffe führen würde, oder ein Desann, dann sähe das in dieser Kombiantion schon wieder etwas besser aus.


----------



## Reaper1706 (1. Dezember 2014)

Man weiß doch gar nicht, ob sich der Sith überhaupt mit dieser Waffe verletzen könnte. Diese Kämpfer sind doch alle Experten auf ihrem Gebiet. Vielleicht ist auch seine Hand gar nicht aus Fleisch...wie gesagt, man könnte da noch ewig lange diskutieren. Am Ende muss man einfach mal sehen, wie der Sith mit dem Schwert kämpft. Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger, als das Design (was ich persönlich Hammer finde!). Ich hoffe nur, dass die Lichtschwertkämpfe dann nicht so plump und statisch wie in der "alten" Trilogie werden, sondern eher dynamisch wie in der "neuen" Trilogie.


----------



## gollinho (1. Dezember 2014)

Lukas, der X-Wing-Pilot wird von Oscar Isaac dargestellt! Hättest mich doch fragen können


----------



## Lukas Schmid (1. Dezember 2014)

gollinho schrieb:


> Lukas, der X-Wing-Pilot wird von Oscar Isaac dargestellt! Hättest mich doch fragen können



Ich sage "Stimmt!", entschuldige mich und neige mein Haupt in Demut


----------



## HotteMc (1. Dezember 2014)

Besten Dank für die Aufarbeitung.  Hat mir gut gefallen. Was ich allerdings vermisse ist, dass wir in diesem Star Wars Universum ca 30 Jahre weiter sind als Episode VI. Technologien entwickeln sich auch hier weiter. Ich denke mal das dass bei den X-Wing oder den Stormtroopern ganz entscheidende indizien sind.
Ich freu mich tiersisch auf diese Episode da ich von den letzten drei Episoden mehr als entäuscht war.
Als der Falke ins Bild kam hab ich Tränen in den Augen gehabt. Danke!


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2014)

"Rückkehr zu den Wurzeln der Jedi Ritter"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurscheisimkopf (2. Dezember 2014)

Schön gemacht, außer: 
Das ist keine Haltestange, dass die vermeintliche Tochter da hat, das scheint ein verlängertes Lichtschwert zu sein, was sie dann in einer anderen Szene da halt nicht mehr hängen hat. Wenn man da anhält sieht es deutlich danach aus.
Außerdem: das Lichtschwert mit Parierklinge macht Sinn, wie vielen Jedis wurden schon die Hände abgehackt?! Dient also zum blocken


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Parierstange müsste aber dann

\ I /

gehen und nicht

_ I _

Weil so brauch der gegner nur mit genug schwung gegen die Parierstange schlagen damit sie verzieht und der gegner die Parierstange in die Magengrube bekommt oder die Parierstange sich in die Hand reinfrisst

Durch die geschwungene Parierstange würde klinge weggleiten


----------



## Castor42 (2. Dezember 2014)

Is das bei den X-Wing noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass die re-designt wurden? Die äußeren Flügel sind jetzt der Länge nach gespalten und außerdem wirkt die Kiste kleiner als in der Ur-Trilogie.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manuelaerdmann (2. Dezember 2014)

*Hi Leute und Fans von Star Wars,*

 mir sind da noch einige dinge aufgefallen die nicht erwähnt worden sind, zum einem die Tie-Fighter, egal welcher, sind normalerweise nicht Atmosphären fähig und müsse innerhalb eines bestimmten Radius von einem Todesstern, Sternzerstörer oder Raumbasis sich befinden. In den alten Filmen sieht man nie einen Tie-Fighter in einer Atmosphäre und auch immer in der nähe von einem Größen Trägerschiff, ist das Zufall?

Der* Imperator *und *Darth Vader* haben die *Macht benutzt* um die Klone und *Menschen zu manipulieren* und das über Lichtjahre hinweg und haben ihnen *Mut, Konzentration und Schnelligkeit* gegeben und auch angriffe mit Hilfe der macht koordiniert über sehr *große Distanzen*. 

Als der* Imperator *gestorben ist, viel das alles weg, es währe nur logisch das ein neuer den Platz des Imperators oder Darth Vaders einnimmt um *wieder die Kontrolle* über so *viele Menschen* zu erlangen.


Hans Solo und Prinzessin Lea haben *Zwillinge *bekommen, *oder*?

_*Bye, Manu*_


----------



## gollinho (2. Dezember 2014)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Ich sage "Stimmt!", entschuldige mich und neige mein Haupt in Demut



Dir sei verziehen! 

Viele der Sachen die hier diskutiert werden, hab' ich zusammen mit einem weiteren Ex-Prakti von PC Games (Tim) in einem Podcast diskutiert.
Wer reinhören möchte, findet die Folge hier.

Zum Trailer und den vielen Spekulationen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich absolut begeistert bin! 
Endlich ist Star Wars wieder in aller Munde und die Hoffnung, dass das Franchise wieder richtig cool werden kann, ist wirklich realistisch. 

Schöne Grüße und möge die Macht mit uns allen sein


----------

